# DEAD AND GONE (a Lionsgate movie) full length novel version



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sounds great, Harry!

Joel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Joel. Good to see you over here, too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome again, Harry. Looks like you've got things sorted out, but here's just a quick reminder of our rules. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for checking out my stuff, guys. The horror novels as well as the Mick Callahan books.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Dark humor, great reviews from people established authors and magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, City Slab, Crimspree and Mystery Scene. Why not check out a sample for free...?

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days. It is now here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Read the novel, then rent the movie. Interesting experiment in expanding the original story.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds interesting.  Must have been quite an experience seeing your book turned into a movie!  This one's going on my TBR list.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

It was a blast, Daniel. I even played the Sheriff at the end. Director Yossi Sasson and I became good friends. It was a "micro-budget" of course, picked up by Lions Gate, but Kyle Gass of Tenacious D. and Chris Bruno from TV's "The Dead Zone" did cameos, and everyone involved had a soft spot for 80's horror comedy  . The movie has a cult following, and the novel was released at the same time by Delirium Books. 

Thanks for your interest, think I already have one of yours on my Kindle too, "Firefly Island."


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> It was a blast, Daniel. I even played the Sheriff at the end. Director Yossi Sasson and I became good friends. It was a "micro-budget" of course, picked up by Lions Gate, but Kyle Gass of Tenacious D. and Chris Bruno from TV's "The Dead Zone" did cameos, and everyone involved had a soft spot for 80's horror comedy . The movie has a cult following, and the novel was released at the same time by Delirium Books.
> 
> Thanks for your interest, think I already have one of yours on my Kindle too, "Firefly Island."


After I read the book, I'll be sure to rent the movie. Sounds like something I'll like (I'll keep my eyes open for your cameo). And I hope you enjoy reading FI.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just purchased your book Harry, looks like a lights on book..... 
jp


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Loads of black humor too, JP. Thanks, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

How cool!

Off to see if I can add it to my Netflix queue.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, Monique. Those of you who are authors may enjoy some background. FYI--the script was written first, as homage to 80's horror comedy. We wanted it to be both spooky and absurd. I kept notes during the filming, planning ways to expand the characters of Constable Kate and Sheriff Pete (me  ) to create a new sub plot. I also added some new characters and gave them arc's and a fate. Once we had the film edited, I wrote the novel version from start to finish and got it to Delirium in time to be released in conjunction with the DVD. The movie has been pirated more than any of us ever imagined possible, people were selling illegal copies before Lions Gate released it, and still do, along with pirated posters and "used" DVD's that are actually copies with the cover of the novel on the front instead of the movie. All in all, it was a wonderful experience on a personal level, but also a real education in the cut throat world of the 21st century.


----------



## Elizabeth Massie (Sep 23, 2010)

Harry Shannon is an incredible writer. I highly recommend his work! Don't miss Dead and Gone.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry, just saw this. Thank you, Beth, that's high praise coming from you. Dead and Gone just cracked the top 5,000 at Amazon, which is fun for me. It always sells quite steadily, but that's a new high mark. Must be that Halloween is around the corner.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film with Kathryn Bates, Chris Bruno, Quentin Jones and Kyle Gass

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer on YouTube here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film with Kathryn Bates, Chris Bruno, Quentin Jones and Kyle Gass

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer on YouTube here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE was made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE was made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Elizabeth Massie (Sep 23, 2010)

Christmas is just around the corner....time for Santa, snow, and DEAD AND GONE!!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days. It is now here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days. It is now here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

This is going to be my second read of yours.  That description is great.  I still have The Pressure of Darkness lurking high in my digital tbr pile to get to first.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Glen. It is a fun read. As of now, MEMORIAL DAY, DEAD AND GONE and THE PRESSURE OF DARKNESS are my three most popular ebooks.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. Unfortunately, it lost almost twenty reviews, mostly very positive, and a lot of tags. It is now here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

The story was also released on DVD by Lionsgate. Loving homage to 1980's "cheese" horror movies.

Movie and book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE was made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE was made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. NEW LINK HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. NEW LINK HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. NEW LINK HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. NEW LINK HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. NEW LINK HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Robert Smart author (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the movie.  My experiences as a long suffering screenwriter demonstrated to me how difficult it can be to make it to that final stage (actual production).

You have an impressive list of titles.  I'm new to Kindle, republishing my debut novel here and trying to introduce myself to writers working in similar genres.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $2.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

The old link has changed since the book came down for a few days via Amazon error. NEW LINK HERE:

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $1.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon $1.99
Made into a Lionsgate horror film, loving homage to 80's cheese,

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.
.99 for a short time only

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

EAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon .99
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon .99
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
Made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno, this outrageous horror novel pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Dark humor, great reviews from people established authors and magazines like Cemetery Dance, Horror Garage, City Slab, Crimspree and Mystery Scene. Why not check out a sample for free...?

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle 
Made into a Lionsgate horror film with Kathryn Bates, Chris Bruno, Quentin Jones and Kyle Gass

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer on YouTube here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE was made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

Award-winning book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280931402&sr=1-4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon in Kindle AMAZON DROPS TO $2.59
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B003CFB5PY?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE 
Made into a Lionsgate horror film

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

DEAD AND GONE by Harry Shannon 
My novel was made into a micro-budget Lionsgate film starring Kathrin Bates, Quentin Jones and Chris Bruno. This outrageous horror comedy pays loving homage to 80's cheese.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1

Award-winning movie/book trailer here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0n94UKCAAU&feature=related

Unemployed actor Jack Wade takes his comatose wife to an isolated spot in the mountains, a place where a man once murdered his entire family. Frankie was a successful movie producer, but now they have run out of money. This dilapidated cabin is all they have left. As the long, lonely nights stretch out before him, Jack's dreams overflow with nightmarish images. The isolation loosens his grip on reality. He believes Frankie is capable of leaving her bed and moving around. And as Jack falls apart inside the cabin, someone or something else begins stalking the woods outside. Is the mountain evil, the cabin haunted? Or is poor Jack just going insane? Harry Shannon's disturbing novel, also a Lionsgate DVD release, is a relentless, non-stop exercise in terror.

* * * 
"...a deliriously good time for the reader. We get to know a tough but beautiful deputy with some mental ghosts of her own, some deranged hillbillies, and a sheriff that might bear more than a slight resemblance to the author of the book. Dead and Gone is a cool throwback to those delightfully over the top horror movies of the 80's when there were as many laughs as there were scares. Dead and Gone was a movie scripted by Harry Shannon that is now available on DVD from Lion's Gate. Harry has novelized his own screenplay. Both get my highest recommendation.
-HORROR DRIVE-INN

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1293553429&sr=1-1


----------

